# Jeep Wrangler 2009 Manual 6 Speed?



## Rich W. (11 mo ago)

I am considering purchasing 2009 Jeep Wrangler (90,000 mi.) with 6 speed manual transmission and Snow Dogg Plow. Everything on the plow is powered and it all works. Everything is in great condition/no rust, and great carfax report, plow is newer than the truck. Mostly using for my residence about 1/4-mile drive and rental property. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Hi @Rich W. Welcome to PlowSite!

I've moved this thread to the Jeep specific forum where it might get more comments. The forum you originally posted it in is more for classifieds.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

From all accounts I’ve heard… Jeep’s are awesome plow rigs.. for the right application, small places, residential, etc…
post pics!!!


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

I know some people don't like manual transmissions for plowing, but I've only ever plowed with a manual. With a small vehicle I like the control. I think the combination of manual transmission and the small size of the Jeep is a winner. Good luck in whatever you decide


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have plowed with jeeps for 36 years. I own manual and automatics. I much prefer the manual transmission over the auto. I dont know about the 09 Wrangler (JK) but my 2017 JK was a PITA to plow with. every time the motor RPM got down to about 500 RPM the engine management system shut the motor off!!
*UNTIL *I got another 4WD indicator switch and wire tied it on to the side of the transfer case thereby making the management system think I was in 4WD LOW! NOW its much better.

PS on my jeep being in low range also turns off skid control/traction control (a good thing to do when plowing) and negates the clutch peddle starter lockout (meaning you can start the jeep when its in gear without depressing the clutch)


----------



## Rich W. (11 mo ago)

Thank you for the replies, please keep them coming. I need all the information I can get!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Just keep your foot off of the clutch 
( don’t ride the clutch)
It’s ether in or it’s out.


----------



## Rich W. (11 mo ago)

Got it. I have driven several stick passenger vehicles and never rode the clutch.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Yea, that helps but now your plowing.

Wait until you get that plow stuck in a pile ..
or you have short pushes and are shifting a lot and you catch yourself resting your foot on the pedal.

just something to remember


----------



## Rich W. (11 mo ago)

Yea, I don't want to burn up the clutch on my first plow. That would be crushing!


----------



## Rich W. (11 mo ago)

Taking pics this afternoon to post.


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

Again I don't know anything about Jeeps but my Ranger twin has to be in 4 Low. I learned that after smelling my clutch in 4 high. And I was not riding the clutch. I just think it's too much for my underpowered truck unless I'm in 4 Low. It's fine because I'm not plowing commercially so I'm a Slowpoke


----------



## Rich W. (11 mo ago)

I'll try to get close ups of both sticks.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Rich W. said:


> Taking pics this afternoon to post.


Well… I'm waiting!!!


----------



## snowstacker (Feb 12, 2010)

Jeep’s are good for driveways


----------



## Cmc76 (Jan 13, 2021)

I only plow my own property now, but I've got a **** box 79 cj that so far has been unstoppable. 
Super simple. Goes anywhere.


----------



## TRplow (Dec 1, 2003)

Last 3 jeeps, 1997, 2005 and present 2013 wrangler sports all were 3 pedal and plows and was able to plow my small office parking lot (15 spaces) and residence with no problem. Working the controller and the shift stick did take some coordination and focus as the parking was complex with islands and offsetting bays and shifting and raising the blade slowed snow removal. But then again it made it better than watching the weather channel ! I would put it in 4 wheel low to get most control. Hint: Suggest that you plow before the snow gets deep as its easier to move.


----------

